#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ σε διαμέρισμα που προέκυψε από διαφορετική διαμερισμάτωση και δεν έχει τακτοποιηθεί

## AlexisL

1)Ένα διαμέρισμα 120 τμ χωρίστηκε σε δύο των 90τμ και 30τμ.
2)Ένα άλλο διαμέρισμα 90 τμ  χωρίστηκε σε δύο των 45τμ και 45τμ.

Δεν τακτοποιήθηκε κανένα.

Μου ζήτησαν να βγάλω ΠΕΑ για ενοικίαση καθενός από αυτά.

Τι κάνω;

-Βγάζω μόνο για των 90τμ και για κανένα άλλο αφού τα υπόλοιπα είναι <50τμ;
-Βγάζω δύο για τα συνολικά που είναι 120τμ και 90τμ αντίστοιχα;

Όταν καταθέσουν στην εφορία τα μισθωτήρια θα γίνουν αποδεκτά αν γράφουν άλλα μέτρα στο ΠΕΑ και άλλα στο συμβόλαιο;

----------


## Kostas2002

Το πρόβλημα θα είναι στην εφορία αν έχει δηλώσει στο Ε9, και φαίνεται στο ΕΤΑΚ, το μεγάλο διαμέρισμα ή τα μικρότερα.
Αν κάνει έλεγχο η εφορία βέβαια.
Γιατί όμως δεν τους κάνεις και μία τακτοποίηση με ν4014;

----------

AlexisL

----------


## dn102

Το διαμέρισμα είναι δηλωμένο στα 120 τ.μ .Απο τη στιγμή που τα χώρισε σε δύο χωρίς άδεια ή τροποποίηση του καταστατικού τής οικοδομής σχετικά με τίς δαπάνες υπάρχει ένα θέμα στο ποιά κατοικία θα δηλωθεί το ΠΕΑ και τί τετραγωνικά νοικιάζει.Θεωρώ πως καλύτερα είναι να βγάλεις ένα ΠΕΑ για τα 120 τ.μ που είναι δηλωμένα νόμιμα, αλλά θα καταγράψεις ακριβώς τίς αλλαγές στούς χώρους.Δηλαδή θα είναι ένα διαμέρισμα με 2 εισόδους κεντρικές και διαχωριστικό τοίχο , τον οποίο δέν χρειάζεται να το λάβεις υπ'οψην διότι είναι ανάμεσα απο 2 θερμαινόμενους χώρους.

Κάνε τη καταγραφή σου σύμφωνα με την άδεια και σημείωσε τίς αλλαγές όπως είναι στη πραγματικότητα.Σάν αυθαίρετο πώς θα το τακτοποιήσεις; έχεις ένα νόμιμο χώρο που χωρίστηκε σε 2 νέους χωρίς άδεια και χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης.Εκτός απο αυτά θέλει και αλλαγή στο καταστατικό τής οικοδομής, καθώς και στα κοινόχρηστα.
Τα δύο νέα σπίτια έχουν ξεχωριστό θερμοστάτη? ρεύμα? νερό?

----------

AlexisL

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι το ΠΕΑ απαιτείται για τα ακίνητα αναλόγως του εμβαδού που είναι δηλωμένα στα συμβόλαια.
Αν επομένως στον τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας αναφέρεται ένα ακίνητο 120τμ, γι αυτό θα εκδώσεις ΠΕΑ.
Αυτό θα είναι δηλωμένο στο Ε9 του ιδιοκτήτη, αυτό θα δηλώσει στο Ε2 μετά την ενοικίαση, αυτό θα δηλώσει και ο ενοικιαστής στο Ε1.

Διαφορετικά, όλοι οι κύριοι Εξυπνάκηδες θα έλεγαν ότι χώρισαν το Χ διαμέρισμα σε 1, 2, 3 κάτω των 50τμ για να μην χρειάζονται ΠΕΑ.

Η λύση (νόμιμη) είναι απλή. Πρώτα τακτοποίηση πολεοδομικά και συμβολαιογραφικά και έπειτα ενοικίαση.
Κατά τη διαδικασία θα ενημερωθούν και καταστατικά και κατανομή χιλιοστών, δαπανών θέρμανσης, νέο ανεξάρτητο ρολόι ΔΕΗ, υδρόμετρο κ.λπ.

Η άλλη λύση (παράνομη) είναι η ενοικίαση χωρίς μισθωτήριο! Δεν τη συνιστώ ούτε στον ιδιοκτήτη ούτε (πολύ περισσότερο) στον ενοικιαστή.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Δεν είναι τοσο απλο το θέμα,
μην ξεχνάμε οτι ανεξάρτητες ΠΕΑ εκδίδονται για ανεξάρτητες οριζόντιες ή κάθετες ιδιοκτησίες, και εκτός αυτού προκύπτούν και διάφορα προβλήματα στην επιθεώρηση όπως για παράδειγμα στην περίπτωση που θα εκδόση ΠΕΑ για ένα διαμέρισμα θα πρέπει να λάβει υπόψιν του διπλές καταναλώσεις σε ρεύμα για ΖΝΧ (δύο θερμοσίφωνες) και κατα συνέπεια όταν θα προτείνει π.χ. τοποθέτηση Ηλιακού Συλλέκτη τι θα πεί? πόσους ηλιακούς θα βάλει? άλλες οι καταναλώσεις ενός διαμερίσματος και άλλες αυτές των δύο και μάλιστα οι κταναλώσεις δεν είναι ανάλογες των τετραγωνικών μέτρων του διαμερίσματος. (εαν ενα διαμέρισμα έχει επιφάνεια 120 μ2 και ετήσια καταναλώνει χ kWh /m2.
δύο των 60 μ2 δεν θα έχουν ετήσια κατανάλωση 1/2 χ kWh/m2.)
γιαυτό και συμφωνω με τον Χάρη αλλα εγω λέω οτι πρέπει   " _Πρώτα τακτοποίηση πολεοδομικά και συμβολαιογραφικά και έπειτα ενοικίαση."_

----------


## tserpe

Θα δίνατε ΠΕΑ για διαμέρισμα που έγινε μικρότερο από την άδεια; 
Ήταν 100τ.μ. και "έδωσε" το ένα δωμάτιο, στο διπλανό διαμέρισμα και έγινε 80τ.μ..
Δεν έχει παρανόμια όσον αφορά δόμηση-κάλυψη όποτε γιατί να μην δώσω *βεβ.Νομιμοτητας και ΠΕΑ*; (σημαντικό ειναί αγοραπωλησία και εχει γινει σύσταση)

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΠΕΑ δεν έχει σχέση με το αν υπάρχουν τακτοποιημένες ή μη αυθαιρεσίες.
Ο ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής καταγράφει την πραγματική κατάσταση και γι αυτή εκδίδει το ΠΕΑ.
Αν υπάρχουν τακτοποιήσεις με τους διάφορους νόμους αυθαιρέτων τότε τις καταγράφει κι αυτές στο σύστημα.

----------


## tserpe

Συμφωνώ για ΠΕΑ.....επειδη θα γινει αγοραπωλησια θα χρειαστει εκτος απο ΠΕΑ και Βεβ.Νομιμοτητας. Εδω θα την έδινές;

----------


## tserpe

το εγραψα δυο φορες.....

----------


## Xάρης

Σε λάθος θεματική κατηγορία ρωτάς.

----------

